
EditorConfig - Jonanin
http://editorconfig.org/?
======
canadev
The idea seems very cool, but I wonder if there is anything like this that
could have more language specific stuff like "in JS (or Ruby, or ...) format
your hashes/object literals/arrays/constants/... like so."

I like this, but the list of supported properties seems pretty short. I can
see there might be some difficulties making it language-aware since the file
formats are simple globs, but maybe you could say something like:

    
    
      [*.js]
      language_style = javascript
    

and somewhere describe that language_style in more detail.

~~~
Mpdreamz
.editorconfig supports domain specific properties:
[https://github.com/editorconfig/editorconfig/wiki/EditorConf...](https://github.com/editorconfig/editorconfig/wiki/EditorConf..).
Its encouraged that other extensions/tooling take a dependency on
.editorconfig to introduce their own configuration.

~~~
peterjmag
Fixed link:
[https://github.com/editorconfig/editorconfig/wiki/EditorConf...](https://github.com/editorconfig/editorconfig/wiki/EditorConfig-
Properties#ideas-for-domain-specific-properties)

------
michaelmior
EditorConfig is excellent. Straightforward to write a configuration file and
pretty great editor support. I've only ever used the Vim plugin, but it works
seamlessly such that I don't even notice.

------
gherkin
Might it make more sense to rather compile the editorconfig file into the
respective editor's config file? That way you need not depend on a plugin
being written for the editor. This would mean that you could support more
editors and enhance editor configurations without having to wait for the
plugin to update to support your own new features. This would be at the cost
of the ease of simply editing a single file, though it could be set up that,
when compiled, the system will back the old config file up and insert the new
one in its place.

~~~
th
EditorConfig support built-in to your text editor is the pipe dream. JetBrains
9 will have EditorConfig support, but no other editors yet support it natively
so all of the plugins are necessary currently.

Unfortunately many editors do not support project-level configuration files by
default. A conversion tool could be a good way to make global configurations
even more accessible for editors that do support project configuration files
and don't have native EditorConfig support yet.

Until native support becomes more common, EditorConfig acts as an
unopinionated universal editor-level linter of sorts.

------
th
If your favorite editor does not yet have an EditorConfig plugin, feel free to
tweet @EditorConfig or open an issue.

The Eclipse plugin has a small bounty on it right now. Maybe someone will
create one if some more money is pitched in:
[https://freedomsponsors.org/issue/271/support-
eclipse](https://freedomsponsors.org/issue/271/support-eclipse)

------
alaindomissy
The logo is so cute. Did you notice the mouse has blue eyes and pink ears ?

~~~
mfsampson
Hmm, I can see the pink ears, the blue eyes not so much. I may need to
calibrate my monitor.

------
kolev
I've been using this for at least a couple of years and was expecting it to
develop further (offer more common settings for editors) and to gain native
support as, for example, the Sublime Text plugin loads the file using default
tab size, then EditorConfig plugin kicks in and changes tab size to 4, let's
say, which causes a full redraw and that always annoys me.

~~~
th
Native support is the ultimate goal. WebStorm 9 will have EditorConfig support
built-in (as noted here:
[https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/nextversion/](https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/nextversion/)).

~~~
kolev
Great! Let's keep spreading awareness so that this becomes a high-demand item
for each editors! I personally commit to make a PR to each major project I use
as I found out about EditorConfig just by being curious about the config file
in a project, so, this will definitely boost adoption.

------
teamhappy
I loved EditorConfig until tools like clang-format[1] and gofmt[2] showed up.
Combine those with Git's hooks and you really got something.

[1]:
[http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ClangFormat.html](http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ClangFormat.html)

[2]: [https://golang.org/cmd/gofmt/](https://golang.org/cmd/gofmt/)

~~~
anishathalye
Scalariform is pretty awesome too:
[https://github.com/mdr/scalariform](https://github.com/mdr/scalariform)

------
VoxPelli
Combine with something like [https://github.com/schorfES/grunt-
lintspaces](https://github.com/schorfES/grunt-lintspaces) to check that all
code complies + some tests before or after you push your code upstream to eg.
Git and you'll get a much more consistent code base when it comes to
whitespaces.

~~~
reledi
If your project doesn't use Grunt, but you do use Vim, you can put the
following in your .vimrc

    
    
        " Remove trailing whitespace for everything but markdown.
        let whitespace_blacklist = ['markdown']
        autocmd BufWritePre * if index(whitespace_blacklist, &ft) < 0 | :%s/\s\+$//e
    

There's also several ways to use Git for removing trailing whitespace, if you
prefer that.

------
cirosantilli
I was surprised this only appeared here today.

------
augustl
I'd love to see an editor that let me see the code in the way I preferred
(perhaps even as far as rendering Java as Lisp), but wrote the code to disk
according to the EditorConfig.

~~~
rplnt
From what I've seen, people sometimes accomplish this with git hooks. Well,
not exactly what you want, but the basic: you see something different as is
eventually saved to repository (and vice versa).

------
talles
It's been a while since I found something immediately useful for me a this
thing. Thank you so much.

I use Emacs but I hate with passion configuring it. Not anymore :)

------
rglover
Have used this in a handful of projects. Works as advertised. Easy to setup.

------
v0rt
I wonder when Netbeans will support this

~~~
th
There is a community-contributed EditorConfig NetBeans plugin but it doesn't
have a license or installation instructions:
[https://github.com/geertjanw/editorconfig-
netbeans](https://github.com/geertjanw/editorconfig-netbeans)

------
tectonic
Pleased to see RubyMine support!

------
Dewie
If the IDE would just let me plug in whatever editor I like the most, that
would be great.

I guess there could be conflicts with things like hotkeys, but some tweaking
should get rid of such incompatibilities.

------
gegtik
Why would you launch without Eclipse?

~~~
Inversechi
If you do go ahead and build support for it there is a small bounty already up
for grabs.

[https://freedomsponsors.org/issue/271/support-
eclipse](https://freedomsponsors.org/issue/271/support-eclipse)

